# Damn you Bobby Goodson



## porch monkey (May 21, 2010)

So...Tues night I'm settin here at the computer...wife is taking a LONG bath. She finally gets out of the tub and comes in here. Kinda oiled up and smells NICE and is wearing something kinda slinky. My blood pressure starts going up and I start grinnin like a possum cause I KNOW what all that means. She grins at me and sez:

"I was thinkin we might go to bed a little early tonight...maybe have us a "date"..."

Well by now I'm ready to go jump in the shower and straight into the sack without even drying off. And then she finishes her sentence:

"...until I remembered that its Tues night and Swamp Loggers comes on. We'll just have to wait for some other night."

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr...I'm still waiting, but what a woman!!!


----------



## DJ4wd (May 21, 2010)

3 letters


DVR


----------



## s13rymos (May 21, 2010)

Yup thats why i love comcast on demand..


----------



## Bammer (May 27, 2010)

DJ4wd said:


> 3 letters
> 
> 
> DVR



Man's best friend,especially when it's time for lovin!!!!!!


----------



## 2dogs (May 28, 2010)

Dude... turn in your man card. You chose reality TV over your wife? That is sick and you need help.

I'm betting Bobby felt a wierd little shiver when you did that.


----------



## porch monkey (Jun 1, 2010)

2dogs said:


> Dude... turn in your man card. You chose reality TV over your wife? That is sick and you need help.
> 
> I'm betting Bobby felt a wierd little shiver when you did that.


lol. I think you misunderstood. Its not ME that wont miss Swamp Loggers for a little tumble in the sack. Its HER that has to see it ever week. But I guess your right about turning in my man card. If I cant tempt her away from the tv must be something wrong with me. And I will gladly turn in my man card and be a lesbian from now on


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL (Jun 4, 2010)

porch monkey said:


> lol. I think you misunderstood. Its not ME that wont miss Swamp Loggers for a little tumble in the sack. Its HER that has to see it ever week. But I guess your right about turning in my man card. If I cant tempt her away from the tv must be something wrong with me. And I will gladly turn in my man card and be a lesbian from now on



Hey PM maybe your a lesbian like this cowboy.


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=127987&highlight=thought+cowboy


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 6, 2010)

porch monkey said:


> So...Tues night I'm settin here at the computer...wife is taking a LONG bath. She finally gets out of the tub and comes in here. Kinda oiled up and smells NICE and is wearing something kinda slinky. My blood pressure starts going up and I start grinnin like a possum cause I KNOW what all that means. She grins at me and sez:
> 
> "I was thinkin we might go to bed a little early tonight...maybe have us a "date"..."
> 
> ...


WE need pics of your wife before ruling on this predicament.....And don't blame bobby he's a good man lol


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 3, 2010)

o man here we go with the spam agan:newbie:


----------



## deeker (Oct 3, 2010)

Prch monkey, surrender the man card NOW.


----------



## John R (Oct 20, 2010)

When you get to a certain age, TV is just as good. 
Of course I don't know this, I've only been told.


----------



## brian660 (Oct 20, 2010)

i`d tell the wife thats fine i`ll go on a date with somebody else


----------

